# String nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Zeichen trennen



## Magic-Alex (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen String nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Zeichen teilen und den 2. Teil in der nächsten Zeile der Console darstellen. Jemand eine Idee?

Besten Dank schon mal.

Ciao Alex


----------



## madboy (5. Jun 2007)

```
int trenneNach = 5;
        System.out.println(string.substring(0, trenneNach));
        System.out.println(string.substring(trenneNach));
```


----------



## doctus (5. Jun 2007)

sowas hier?

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#substring(int,%20int)

lg doctus


----------

